
Facebook Love Scams: Who’s Really Behind That Friend Request? - thinkcomp
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/26/the-weekly/facebook-scams.html
======
gumby
Note: [video]

Hopefully someone can post a TL;DW

~~~
ajflores1604
It's a trailer of a NYT produced show airing on FX and HULU. Seems to focus on
Facebook users who got catfished.

~~~
gumby
Thanks.

